
Retreat of Norwegian ice patch reveals lost Viking-era artifacts - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2020-04-retreat-norwegian-ice-patch-reveals.html
======
itronitron
related discussion from yesterday >>
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22889496](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22889496)

